# Pt111



## ryguns (Jan 1, 2007)

just bought a new PT111 millenium pro...looks like the front sight is about 1/8 of an inch or slightly less to the left of center.. . could this be from sighting in at the factory??i havent had a chance to shoot the gun yet and i dont want to waste time if the gun was dinged or damaged before i picked it up from the dealer...any takers?..Thanks..RYGUNS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ryguns said:


> just bought a new PT111 millenium pro...looks like the front sight is about 1/8 of an inch or slightly less to the left of center.. . could this be from sighting in at the factory??i havent had a chance to shoot the gun yet and i dont want to waste time if the gun was dinged or damaged before i picked it up from the dealer...any takers?..Thanks..RYGUNS


I thought U decided to wait and see how it shoots ( http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5596 )



ryguns said:


> any takers?..Thanks..RYGUNS


Are U trying to sell it already?


----------



## ryguns (Jan 1, 2007)

any takers on the question, not the gun..lol...and i reposted because i couldnt find my original post on the semi auto forum...i found it after i posted on the taurus page here..still getting used to the setup of the forum.


----------



## ryguns (Jan 1, 2007)

*reply*

well i sent the gun back to Davidson firearms and they sent me a another one...this time the front sight is on center...but the new gun i received rattles when i shake it even slightly, even when its loaded(pointed in a safe direction of course...and the gun was filthy when i received it, gun powder residue and grains on the inside..doesnt Taurus take any pride in there products...the guns shoots fine..but i purchased it for conceilled carry when i travel and i dont want it going rattle rattle rattle everytime i take a step...anyone else own a Taurus or better a PT 111 Pro Millenium and can tell me if you had similar issues?this time im sending it back to Taurus with a nasty gram and hopefully they will make right..also the back of the barrel where the round seats is gouged/sratched slightly...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Probley all they did is send you another gun that someone else sent in for what ever reason. That's why it was dirty. Clean it up and shoot it and let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't accept that either...


----------



## ryguns (Jan 1, 2007)

my situation has been resolved, i am very pleased with my new gun...accurate and reliable so far..the trigger pull took a little getting used to..its very light until right before the gun actually fires, but after a little shooting with i now prefer it to some of the other auto pistols i have shot...i tried a glock and i didnt like the trigger on it..i also tried a springfield XD, a little better than the glock but still not as good as my millenium pro...i recommend this gun, especially if you have medium to small hands...just as an aside. basic shooting fundamentals really helped me as i was getting used to this gun...i had a problem with dropping my shots a little low when i first got it, i found that paying attention to front sight focus made all the difference in the world in shot placement..25 yards is as far as i have shot it at the range, but it shoots nice groups and is very accurate for a small gun.


----------

